# Climb Out of Depression



## Copepod (Feb 6, 2014)

Interesting website, Climb Out, started by Jake McManus, a man with long standing mental health problems, who has found rock climbing to be a way up and out.

see https://www.thebmc.co.uk/climbing-out-of-depression-jakes-story

and http://www.climbout.co.uk/index.html

A very good resource for dealing with mental health problems, whether connected to diabetes or not.


----------

